# Looking for a job in the business



## juliagoolia (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I have recently decided that I want to be a pastry cook/baker. I don't want to take classes yet and spend money on an education when I can get hands-on experience elsewhere. I love baking, I am a hard worker, and I am eager to learn.

So far I have emailed a number of cake shops and bakeries in manhattan about any and all open positions, only to not recieve any response. 

Anyone have any suggestions on how to proceed?

Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ya gotta go in person, ask to see the head guy, give him the resume personally. This is where you can get your foot in, make an impression. You want to know if the place is a dump or not, if you can learn something, head guy wants to know if you're an axe murderer or if you're someone worth training up. NOT E-mails may be practical, but definitely not pesonalgo


----------



## umoa (May 15, 2007)

Sounds cliche, but my company puts ads in the newspaper. We throw out all the applicants who screw up on the form. We have a pile of faxed resume and emails which don't even get looked at.


----------



## juliagoolia (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks! I have actually now gotten a few responses from emails. I am going to try more direct approaches soon...its just a long process!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

head on down to Texas


----------

